# FR: rêver à / rêver de



## forslar

Can anyone explain these ? Is it just as simple as the English difference between "to dream of" and "to dream about"? In other words, no real difference?
I want  to explain this to my French 4 students if need be, and I don't have my Petit Larousse sous la main....

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

No real difference according to the ATILF (quoting DUPRÉ 1972, p. 2286) :

"Malgré la tradition puriste, rêver, au sens propre, se construit le plus souvent avec *à * dans la langue actuelle: J'ai rêvé à vous cette nuit. On peut admettre que j'ai rêvé *de * vous est plus élégant, mais il paraît difficile de considérer rêver *à* comme franchement incorrect" ()


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

On the other hand, the BDL perceives nuances in the uses of the constructions : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=2&t1=&id=2187


----------



## istanza

Il semble en effet que le sens soit différent, "rêver de" se rapportant plutôt aux rêves nocturnes (ou plus exactement, pendant le sommeil), alors que "rêver à" soit plus correct lorsque l'on parle de rêveries diurnes (ou éveillées disons).

Par exemple: "J'ai rêvé *de* lui la nuit dernière" VS "je rêve *au* jour où je rencontrerai l'amour"...


----------



## capricorne79

Hello,
i have problem understanding when to use rêver à and when rêver de! 
I was telling my friend that my biggest wish was to see Paris, and i wanted to say " i dream about going there" so, can i say 
"je rêve d'y aller"  "c'est mon rêve d'y aller" or 
"je rêve à y aller" ?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Thomas1

Hi and welcome, 

It all depends on the meaning of "rêver".

Here it comes:
If you sleep and dream use de:
J'ai rêvé d'un voyage autour du monde.
Hier, j'ai rêvé de toi.

If you daydream, imagine something use à
Je rêve à un voyage autour du monde.

If you really want something, then it's a bit more complicated, but you shouldn't be wrong if you used de:
Je rêve d'un voyage autour du monde.
Je rêve d'une augmentation de salaire.

Here you'll find more detailed explanations.


----------



## capricorne79

Thank you so much, the link was very helpful!
Je continuerai à rêver d'aller à Paris


----------



## Romzz

capricorne79 said:


> Thank you so much, the link was very helpful!
> Je continuerai à rêver d'aller à Paris


Although helpful, that link does not seem absolutely correct, so as the message from Thomas1. 

I am french native, and I asked myself that question several times! (Forgive my bad english written)
Today I was fed up of asking me this, and I looked in the "Robert" dictionnary (the full one not the "Petit"), 1974 Edition which is quite complete because it is full of exemples and treats a lot of different situations of use of the word we are looking for. 

If I sum up the text of Robert:  we can use indistincly "rever de", and "rever à" when talking about a night-dream. It seems the situation is quite the same in english, with Dream About/Dream of. 
--> In poetry, we sometimes use "rever de" instead of "rever à" in order to avoid to make a 'hiatus'. Easier to say, easier to read...
--> When the object of the dream is someone that we wish particularly, the meaning of _rever à_ is very similar to the one of _rever de. _

The Robert provides many examples.
Baudelaire used it in 'Les Fleurs du Mal':
- Tabl. Paris., XCVIII: "Parfum qui fait rêver *aux* oasis lointaines"
- Revoltes, CXVIII; "Revais-tu *de* ces jours si brillants et si beaux"

Verlaine, in 'Romances sans paroles', Aquarelles:
"Souffrez que ma fatigue, à vos pieds reposée,
Rêve *des* chers instants qui la délasseront."

Etc...
So I guess that if verlaine is using _rêver à_ or _rêver de_, everybody can (or should?)

Bye
Romzz


----------



## Thomas1

Hello Romzz, and welome to the forums. 

If memory serves, what I wrote is is what I had been taught. However, you'are a native speaker, so you certainly know better how the word is used.

I have, nevertheless, one question concerning the following example tha you provided:


> - Tabl. Paris., XCVIII: "Parfum qui fait rêver *aux* oasis lointaines"


Does rêver really mean here to dream while sleeping?


----------



## Romzz

Thomas1 said:


> I have, nevertheless, one question concerning the following example tha you provided:
> 
> Does rêver really mean here to dream while sleeping?


Well, I cannot find that book in my shelves (that quote comes from the "Robert" dictionnary), so I cannot be sure of the exact meaning; but from what I understood of that sentence, you are right, it is not really about night dreaming, but more about toughts of an oasis. 

But anyway, apparently we are not wrong if you say "La nuit dernière, j'ai rêvé à ma charmante voisine." or "La nuit prochaine, j'espère rêver d'elle et qu'elle m'invitera à boire le thé." 

"Rever à" sounds not very pleasant. So I never use it. 


ps: By the way, I invite the non native-french speakers people to correct the native-speakers one, when they say : "la voiture *à* ma voisine". As you know, this is uncorrect. We should say "la voiture *de* ma voisine". And this is incredible how many french people make this mistake! To be corrected by a non-native speaker is really ... annoying


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Bonjour,

The verb "rêver" always takes "de"  before an infinitive: Je rêve d'aller en France, right?
But before a noun, is it
Je rêve *d'*un voyage en France.
Je rêve *à* un voyage en France? 
If both prepositions are possible, what is the difference in meaning?

Merci!


----------



## Souxie

On utilise *rêver à* pour les rêves que l'on fait en dormant, littéralement. On peut aussi utliser *rêver de* pour les rêves endormis, d'ailleurs. Cette nuit, j'ai _rêvé à_ toi, j'ai _rêvé de_ toi.

Mais par contre* rêver à* ne s'utlise pas pour les choses que l'on rêve de faire dans la réalité.

Enfin c'est comme ça que je les utilise.

Donc si tu parles avec tes amis d'un projet, tu diras: Je rêve *d'*un voyage en France.
Si tu parles d'un rêve que tu as fait ou d'un projet irréaliste, tu diras: Je rêve *à* un voyage en France.


----------



## TSR

Souxie said:


> On utilise *rêver à* pour les rêves que l'on fait en dormant, littéralement. On peut aussi utliser *rêver de* pour les rêves endormis, d'ailleurs. Cette nuit, j'ai _rêvé à_ toi, j'ai _rêvé de_ toi.
> 
> Mais par contre* rêver à* ne s'utlise pas pour les choses que l'on rêve de faire dans la réalité.
> 
> Enfin c'est comme ça que je les utilise.
> 
> Donc si tu parles avec tes amis d'un projet, tu diras: Je rêve *d'*un voyage en France.
> Si tu parles d'un rêve que tu as fait ou d'un projet irréaliste, tu diras: Je rêve *à* un voyage en France.



J'ai un autre avis sur la question.
Pour moi, la préposition n'agit pas sur le sens. Elle change en fonction de la tradition de la "colocation" préposition-nom.
Par exemple, je n'ai jamais rencontré "_j'ai rêvé *à* toi_" (seulement "_j'ai rêvé *de* toi_"), parce qu'en présence d'un verbe, "*à toi*" est systématiquement remplacé par le pronom "*te*/*t'*" (_j'ai donné *à toi *_*->*_ je *t'*ai donné)_, et je n'ai presque jamais rencontré "_je *t'*ai rêvé_", sauf dans le sens "_je t'ai attendu/espéré_". En effet, "_rêver à_" est souvent utilisé dans le sens de "_oser prétendre à/aspirer à_": _La France rêve à un avenir plus radieux.

_En conclusion, la technique infaillible pour ne pas se tromper, selon ma théorie ci-dessus, est de toujours utiliser le verbe "_rêver_" avec la préposition "_de_".


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi les fils suivants :
rêver de / à (FS)
I had a dream about you (FEV)
Je rêvais de/à toi (FS)


TSR said:


> en présence d'un verbe, "*à toi*" est systématiquement remplacé par le pronom "*te*/*t'*" (_j'ai donné *à toi *_*->*_ je *t'*ai donné)_


Pas systématiquement : _Je tiens à toi _(≠ _Je te tiens_), _Je pense à toi_ (*_Je te pense_), _Je viens à toi_ (*_Je te viens_), etc. À ce sujet, voir :
Je lui parle / Je pense à lui - pronom indirect conjoint / disjoint


----------



## TSR

> Pas systématiquement : _Je tiens à toi _(≠ _Je te tiens_), _Je pense à toi_ (*_Je te pense_), _Je viens à toi_ (*_Je te viens_), etc.



Ah oui, je suis stupide!

Merci pour les redirections vers les autres fils!


----------

